# Tales from Another Place



## Waywyn (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## dannymc (Nov 8, 2015)

this cant be just samples is it?


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 8, 2015)

Waywyn said:


>



really like this. Would you share the instruments you used? Agree with Dan, can't believe this is all samples.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys, thanks a lot! 
It is basically a mix/layering of all kinds of libs.
Strings: Berlin Strings, Adagio, LASS, CineStrings, Sable, Albion 1, Symphobia 1 etc.
Brass: CineBrass, Spitfire Phalanx and some BML
Woods: Berlin Woods, Symphobia
Choir: Storm Choir 2 (not the new update)

What I basically did was to layer until up for 4 libs on e.g. legato and staccato. With layering I mean loading e.g. 3 legato patches into one Kontakt instrument instance and just route that out of one Kontakt output ... and so on for the other instruments.

As for the choir I almost did the same by layering the sustain and the staccato articulations and process them in a way it gives at least me the realism I want.

I know I am way overdue, but I hope I get a few new video tuts going!


----------



## dannymc (Nov 9, 2015)

this is very inspiring Alex that something with such life can be created with samples alone. the power of layering, amazing work


----------



## jneebz (Nov 9, 2015)

HOLY. CRAP. This is HUGE! Really great Alex, thanks for sharing...always inspired by your work.

And +1 on the tuts!!


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 9, 2015)

You lost me at the didge, mate!




Only kidding! 
Get in!
Hat off. Totally amazing. Loved the tones, the phatness, really something!


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Nov 10, 2015)

Alex dang you! I love this kind of thing, because I feel like I know nothing and then I turn around and start wondering how in the world is it done and then I learn something. +1 one on new tuts. The song is fantastic!


----------



## JPQ (Nov 17, 2015)

Somehow percussion sounds more samples than other things. But amazing what is possible...


----------



## Gunvor (Nov 20, 2015)

This is bloody amazing! , was that a didgeridoo in the beginning? sounded almost like mongolian throat song to me.

Well done, I enjoyed this piece!


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 22, 2015)

awesome! 

a question about layering. i always heard that you simulate more players by layering, but i also read somewhere that this isnt true and you cannot simulate bigger section sizes. so whats right by layering. is it just a bigger sound or what? forgive me, iam quite new to orchestral stuff 

mr. pfeffer, new tutorials from you would be very nice... i learned quite a bit in yours


----------



## emid (Nov 22, 2015)

Alex, this is completely sick piece man. 

Yeah, I miss your tuts.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 22, 2015)

Very, very good!

First - you guys thought this was a real orchestra? Really???? Hmmm.... This has been realized with samples_ extremely well_, but it's still obviously samples.... to me, anyway.

Really digging the overall sound here. Excellent mix. You have gotten a good amount of low end without being muddy. Not always an easy thing to do. And I like the overall dynamics.... it's not just one "layer".

LOVE the quick part that starts @ 1:37. The key change in the middle of that works really well. The next part I am really fond of is 2:22 > 2:50. Really like the brass work, and how the parts feed off of one another.

The thing I did not like, is that the parts are generally too short. It's like, you get to this one part, and as you start to really feel it, it's over. Maybe that's a product of the fact that this is a demo, and you are trying to squeeze a bunch of stuff in? That can work to your advantage, and also your disadvantage. I am of the impression that in this case, it might be the latter.

Overall, very well done! Congrats on a fine piece of music.

Cheers.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 22, 2015)

emid said:


> Alex, this is completely sick piece man.
> 
> Yeah, I miss your tuts.



Glad you used a *u*.


----------



## emid (Nov 22, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> Glad you used a *u*.



Hahaha...didn't think of it. Now am glad too


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Nov 24, 2015)

There are times where I think "Man, I'm really good at writing music and creating realistic sounds from sample libraries..."

Then I click on an Alex Pfeffer track... lol. Amazing work, my friend.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow! Amazing track Alex!
Sounds massive! 
Would love to see an in-depth tutorial / walk-through on how you created this. Man I've got so much to learn.
Inspiring!!!!!


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 27, 2015)

excellent epic track. You made the most of those damn samples.  Really great work. Love the mix, the balance.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

thanks again for all your kind and warm comments! I hope I get a tutorial video done on this!

@Jeffrey: Well, I could simply say "yes" to the question that I tried to get as much variety to it as possible, ... but the simple truth is, that it was actually a track for a quite impressive and very expensive game trailer which has been recently released but my track has been rejected and they went with someone else.

ADD: Oh right, ... I think I've used some Tuvan drones in the beginning!


----------



## Guffy (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Alex.
Inspires me to push my own orchestration/composition and mockup skills to the next level


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 30, 2015)

Glad I could be of service!


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Dec 12, 2015)

Alex.....I too LOVE this piece. 

I'm still in the early stages of my Composition hobby and have learned a lot around here....but there is so much yet to learn. Your tutorials have been very helpful.... I hope you can find the time to keep them coming. Thank you!


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 18, 2016)

Mr Mindcrime said:


> Alex.....I too LOVE this piece.
> 
> I'm still in the early stages of my Composition hobby and have learned a lot around here....but there is so much yet to learn. Your tutorials have been very helpful.... I hope you can find the time to keep them coming. Thank you!



Thank you!!


----------

